# Parkinsons



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

This is my fear. About a year ago, my head started shaking. Now, my whole body shakes. Even when I'm laying down. I have a Dr's appointment soon; and will mention this to her. Any thoughts?


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Sandra, this is a very informative show about parkinsons and huntingtons, you might find it relevant.
Charlie Rose - A rebroadcast of Charlie Rose Brain Series 2 Episode 8: Parkinson's Disease and Huntington's Disease


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

In the meantime, if I were in your position, I would take trace minerals and magnesium. Both help with the electrical system of the body. They won't hurt you, and might help a bit, especially if it is not parkinson's.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I would suggest you NOT make an appointment with a general practitioner. My mother made that mistake and was harmed by it. Set up an appointment with a "parkinsons EXPERT" instead.

In the meantime, I suggest you cut out as much sodiam as possible, do not eat "canned/processed" foods, eat a lot of fresh veggies and fruits (washed well) and take long/relaxing baths. (Also, please know one's attitude/state-of-mind contributes as much to health as does what one eats. Find ways to stay positive and OUT OF ANY STATE OF DEPRESSION.)


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> I would suggest you NOT make an appointment with a general practitioner. My mother made that mistake and was harmed by it. Set up an appointment with a "parkinsons EXPERT" instead.


The only problem is, a lot of the specialist can`t be seen unless your GP see`s you first. But by all means try to see the specialist, you need to. My Father was told by his GP that he had parkinsons, and when he went to the specialist, he said NO you do not. > Thanks Marc


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Ask for a referral to the best neurologist your money can buy. I wouldn't immediately suspect Parkinson's. There are a lot of neurological conditions that present with Parkinson's-like symptoms, but don't progress any further.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I will be adding you to my prayer list.


----------



## seehorse (Jul 20, 2008)

I am telling all of my patients to not eat Genetically Modified foods (GMO's) Parkinson's,Alzheimer's,Colitis,Leaky Gut, Asthma, are just a few of the conditions diseases now associated with GMO's. Go to www.ResponsibleTechnolology.org for more information including a shopping guide to avoid GMO's. You can also watch the movie "Genetic Roulette" for information, it's very good and informative. Good luck and healing blessings,
Shawna RN


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I've tried to blame nerves or anything else I could think of. But, I still have shaking. Had an apt. w/specialist on 11/6; but they changed it to 12/5. Regular Dr. was concerned too.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

As folks noted above, MANY things can cause tremors/shaking. Get some sub-lingual B12 in you on a regular basis.

My dad was ill for 12 years before he got tremors, which did turn out to be Parkinson's. However, Mass General Memory Disorders Clinic (where he went for help w PDisease) told his wife that PD doesn't usually begin with tremors. After diagnosis, the B12 still helped him.

I had an aunt w Bell's Palsy; many things - not permanant - cause shaking.

Best regards, ldc


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

Some anti-depressants will also cause shaking/tremors...


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Tonight I feel so much better. Talked to a Dr today, who thinks, I'm having a reaction to an antidepressant I was taking. Think she's right. This happened about 20 yrs ago. I just forgot. I quit taking it a couple of months ago; think I'm better. Have an appt w/Neurologist tomorrow. Didn't really want to go, but other Dr said I should.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Finally all the pieces have come together. No Dr. had been able to give me a satisfactory answer about the tremors. I was tested for Parkinson's, not that. Along the way I did learn the head doesn't tremble when it's Parkinson's. Saw a Specialist, concerning what I was told what tremors were. He said I didn't have that. He asked me if I took anything to help me sleep? I told him Latuda. The NP who prescribed the Latuda, I kept telling her I didn't like the way it made me feel and it wasn't helping me sleep. She refused to give me anything else. Have been watching Latuda commercials the last couple of weeks. One side affect is tremors and the possibility they would be for good. That's exactly what happened to me. Mon. I have to start looking for another Dr. Some days the tremors are worse than others.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you for the update, I had been wondering but didn't want to ask. I have had several co-workers over the year with Parkinson's but am not too familiar with it.

Does your (former) NP have a supervisor or boss to talk to? I understand why you want to move on but maybe it would help the next person in your shoes. Might give you some closure, too.

Hugs from Peg

PS: I would find the new doctor and have my records transferred first before giving feedback to the old one. The only NP I have had was quite willing to listen to her patients.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

NP knows what she's done. I asked her about some info from Specialist. NP said she would talk to him and get back w/me. Which she did. When she called, she was very upset. Sounded like she was about to cry.


----------



## gjensen (Feb 8, 2014)

Sandra Spiess said:


> NP knows what she's done. I asked her about some info from Specialist. NP said she would talk to him and get back w/me. Which she did. When she called, she was very upset. Sounded like she was about to cry.


Who have you seen in NC?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Sandra, did you find out exactly what it is causing your body to react as it did? Have you been able to correct the situation? 

I've come to believe much of the foods purchased in the regular grocery stores can have additives of one kind or another that gets into people's blood stream. That is why I grow most of what I eat!! 

I, too, was having a lot of physical shaking for awhile; however, discovered it was my nerves from an environmental situation I was living with. I started drinking a lot of "passion flower tea" and that made a significant amount of difference.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Latuda, a sleep pill, side effects is what caused the shakes. They are permanent. I can name 4 serious errors; Duke dropped the ball on, when I was in hosp. One I came close to dying with.


----------

